# HELPPPPPPPP! Jittery feeling in abdomen



## 22116 (Jun 15, 2005)

This is about to drive me nuts. I hope someone has heard of this condition.This particular episode has been going on a week, maybe two. I can't figure out if anything triggers it. It's almost like a cross between a muscle spasm and a cat's purr. It's like my colon is jittering. It's like I can look down at my belly and expect to see it twitching like mad. But it isn't. I can't see it, anyway. So, it must be inside. Like the colon. It's from the navel over maybe eight inches or so to the right. No pain but sometimes I get a sensation where I'm thinking oh boy, an acute pain is coming. But it doesn't. It just purrs like mad.Sometimes, it's not jittery but more like a wavy spasm thing going on.This has been off and on for months, actually, a few years but it's really bad now.There are times when I feel like it's generating gas or air or something UP the esophagus because it will make me do these little coughs. Like gas escaping. I don't have gas otherwise.I have had constipation all my life off and on, since a teenager. Usually, stools are not soft. Sometimes they are but often very hard. I would call it chronic constipation, actually.I went to a doc couple of years ago because I could literally FEEL something just under my right ribcage. I panicked and thought it was a liver tumor or something. He couldn't figure it out. Thought it might be a stomach fold. Or maybe a gall bladder problem. Tests plus an ultrasound of the region showed nothing. I also described this strange feeling.It's been off and on for years but the past year, it's been worse and for past week or so, non-stop 24 hours a day. An it's driving me bananas. Otherwise, I'm functioning, doing things normally.Lemme know if you've heard of this crazy jittery thing.Only other thing I will mention is for over ten years, I have suspected a chronic problem with candida. And I'm a guy. I've even been to docs about it. They never could figure it out. Many crazy symptoms. I'm better with some of the symptoms but this thing here is worse. I still have crazy skin problems from time to time.I'm male, age 51.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I get that weird feeling. I call it a bird in my stomach. I can't see it but it literally feels like something is fluttering around inside but it doesn't hurt, just weird. I think it might have to do with stimulants but I don't know. I get it under my rib cage too. Sometimes I get other feels that do hurt. Do you get any back pain? I get back aches in between my shoulder blades, on my sides..just about everywhere.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

HI Bill-I get that feeling though not to often thankfully. My IBS alternates but when I am C (I can feel C even when I go)sometimes it feels lkie there is a spot on the right around the same place that you describe, where something feels like it turns inside. I think its poop, cause the feeling moves almost like a wave. I would expect to see this wavelike activity if I looked at my stomach but of course I dont. I notice when I am more C that I tend to get more upper gas, not acid and I dont cough but I will burp. Then it will feel lkie it moves all thru my intestines and sometimes I will pass gas and temporarily feel relief.You are certainly not alone and I'm sorry that you are bothered by these symptoms all the time. In my experience (I'll be 52 in Oct)IBS waxes and wanes and so do the symptoms. What has helped me is to find a dr who "gets it" about IBS, and I am on a small dose of elavil/amitryptyline for pain (I think it lessens the sensations though it doesnt completely eliminate them. I was also recently prescribed paxil for anxiety issues and I find that that helps the elavil work better.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:. In my experience (I'll be 52 in Oct)IBS waxes and wanes and so do the symptoms. What has helped me is to find a dr who "gets it" about IBS


Whatever is being described clearly is *not* IBS.


> quote:I have suspected a chronic problem with candida.


Or candida.


> quote:It's been off and on for years but the past year, it's been worse and for past week or so, non-stop 24 hours a day


If you can get it to happen in a doctor's office, ask the doctor to inject you with a half dose of glucagon. Glucagon completely paralyzes the gut muscles. You want only a half dose; otherwise it could cause your blood sugar to drop too much.


----------



## 22116 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for replies.BTW, I found this site from a Google search, not because I have been diagnozed with IBS. I have no idea if I have IBS or not. It HAS come up from time to time in online searches I have done for my health problems.This fluttery thing is baffling because it does NOT let up. 24 hours a day when it's going on.I also will mention that from time to time over the past few years, at night, I have been AWAKENED by this -- a strange gurgling in the lower abdomen. Now, that's pretty bad when it wakes you up. It's a gurgling SOUND like something is passing through but restricted. I sometimes could tell it was moving from one side to the other of the abdomen. Pretty weird.This fluttery thing is so odd. I would think whatever it is, it's gonna give out and wear out. If it's something important, I'm in trouble. Haha. Although the heart does beat for a lifetime non-stop, so, that's a miracle right there.One last thing. I did have an ah-ha moment when I noticed a constant muscle twitch/spasm in my leg just above and left of my right knee. I thought ah-ha, a muscle spasm problem. But as I look at it, it is very rhythmic and seems to be in almost perfect beat with my pulse. So, I can't decide if it's just my pulse or a muscle spasm. It creates a wavy movement in the muscle there.I also thought maybe it's caffeine. So, ten days ago, I gave up Diet Cokes. I was drinking three or four a day. Plus, two mugs of coffee in the morning. I have not had any Diet Cokes but I still drink the coffee. Next up is to cut that back until I'm off caffeine.I also thought maybe it's a mineral deficiency (if this is muscle spasms / muscle twitch thing).If anyone has any comments, please do reply.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Just Bill - welcome to the overactive colon slot!!!! I get a rumbling "creature" just below my left rib cage, this comes and goes. Please don't be unduly concerned, I'm sure this is all part of the happy package lovingly called IBS. Flux will be dead cynical about this - but HE ALWAYS IS (actually I'm assuming Flux is male but thats very stereotypical of me!!Sue


----------



## 22116 (Jun 15, 2005)

I have had two episodes of an involuntary muscle twitch this morning. One in left leg, one in my right arm. I'm back on the muscle twitch connection. The one in my right elbow was wild. The skin just bouncing like crazy. Anyone know what causes muscle twitch? Potassium deficiency? Cal-mag?What's so odd is the thing in the abdomen is 24/7.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quotelease don't be unduly concerned, I'm sure this is all part of the happy package lovingly called IBS.


What's being described has *nothing* to do with IBS.


> quote:But as I look at it, it is very rhythmic and seems to be in almost perfect beat with my pulse. So, I can't decide if it's just my pulse or a muscle spasm.


Where on the body are you seeing that? It sounds like you are seeing an artery that just happens to be close the surface. You shouldn't feel that because there is no obstruction to generate turbulence. For example, you'd feel it if someone were taking your blood pressure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Flux - please don't be arrogant - you stress you are NOT a doctor - so WHY are you more qualified to pontificate than me!!!!! I have those symptoms and I HAVE IBS ipso facto it has EVERYTHING TO DO WITH IBS!!! I might not be a Doctor either but I'm suprememly well qualified to talk about IBS!!Sue


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Bill-All I can suggest is that you contact a gastro dr. In my experience despite what flux says here, people w/IBS feel what is best termed "spasms", even though TECHNICALLY there may be another word for it. However most dr's relate to the word "spasm" to mean sort of like a contraction or set of contractions, often felt in the lower abdominal area especially on the left side. However its not uncommon to feel these "sensations" on the right too.Pressure from gas can be felt like a person is having a heart attack (chest pain) or it can occur in the upper right and feel like gallbladder issues.For your own piece of mind perhaps get checked by a gastro. Some people find relief from these sensations w/antispasmodics and low dose antidepressants and sometimes ssri's.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi there bill i get this too i call it the butterfly effect. gooooo sue







hes ALWAYS the same!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: I have those symptoms and I HAVE IBS ipso facto it has EVERYTHING TO DO WITH IBS!!


You may have IBS independently of whatever is causing that symptom, but IBS is *not* the cause of it.


> quote: In my experience despite what flux says here, people w/IBS feel what is best termed "spasms",


What's this have to do with that?


> quote:i call it the butterfly effect


That doesn't sound like what's being described here, though.


----------



## 22309 (May 19, 2005)

i get the same thing. It feels like a rumbling to me, but it is not in just one spot. I believe it has something to do with my constipation because shortly after i wiil have an attack ( a period of contraction like cramps or spasms that cause me to relieve my week or longer constipation and turn it into diarrea). Its a scary feeling for me. because "I know its comming"


----------



## 19265 (Jun 14, 2005)

Flux, is it necessary to be such a wanne-be prick? Be a doctor if you want to correct people and have them listen to you. Otherwise, shut your mouth and try to friggin talk to people instead of being Mr. know it all. Quotin' people like you're something special. You are just another set of memories and opinions. please stop the childish nonsense.


----------



## 19265 (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh, Justbill, I have had so many different symptoms over the years its crazy. I would say to seriously investigate and talk to us daily. You COULD have IBS. Screw Flux. My body does so many different weird things every day I'm sure I've thought I've had everything by now. The human body is a very mysterious thing. And with Ibs problems it turns into a incredibly confusing thing that doesn't go away easily. pay attention to your body then come here and tell us what you are feeling.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:You COULD have IBS


IBS could *not* cause these symptoms.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

FOR THE LOVE OF GODDDDDDDD FLUX PLEASEEE SHUT UP!!!!! YOU DO MY HEAD IN


----------



## 19265 (Jun 14, 2005)

Flux, I think you have more issues than IBS...


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I agree with flux that glucophage is the way to go.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

brokenhit how right you are! i wonder if you should get your colon cleansed, ill be 1st in line to stick an instrument right up your jacksee







... you should read peoples comments and if you dont agree, then say NOTHING! if you say nothing i would not automatically do this














you make my blood boil!


----------



## 19265 (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you talking about sticking something up my ass or Flux's? Anyways, Screw Flux. He's not helping in any way, shape or form with all of his opinions and comments. Yeah, I'm new here but you tell me how Flux is helping. He seems like a complete jackass. Remember, IRRITABLE bowel syndrome! This IBS has made me a very angry person anyway. Then here comes Flux...."Hi, my name is Flux and i would like everyone to listen and respect my knowledge." Man, screw you flux. Talk instead of preach.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

noooooooo broken i was thinking about shoving something up flux's ass and then shoving it in his big fat mouth, maybe he'd shut it


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh phew - I'm not alone then!!!Sue


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

lol sue







nah your not alone


----------



## 18141 (Jun 12, 2005)

JustBill, I have had IBS most of my life. Started with D (years) and then C (years). It is a mysterious disease. I have spent much of my like figuring out how to deal with the symptoms. In order to be diagnosed properly, go for a complete exam from a Gastroenterologist. Then you'll know for sure. The twitching may be unrelated or it may be a part of the whole syndrome. As a nutrition trained person, I would suggest something to try just to see if it helps. I don't know how much calcium you are ingesting??? Do you drink milk, eat cheese every day?? If not, you need a calcium supplement. Also for every 1000 mg of Calcium, you need about 500 mg of magnesium. Both of these would be fine to take in a supplement form. I take two 600 mg "Posture D" (less gas)calcium and two 250 mg magnesium (from GNC). Take them at different times of day. The calcium/magnesium ratio does influence muscle contraction. Hope this helps. Lassie


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:s. I don't know how much calcium you are ingesting??? Do you drink milk, eat cheese every day?? If not, you need a calcium supplement.


The symptom being described is not related to any known mineral deficiency.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

JustBill, I believe may have or are developing chronic intestinal pseudoobstruction. You should ask your doctor about this.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

dont diagnose people as you are ALWAYS saying (yawn) you are NOT a doctor


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi JustBill - I too have that stange fluttering - in fact last summer I had it 24/7. I have found that chammomile tea, peppermint tea or a tea with: ginger,chammomile, peppermint,fennel,licorice really helps to calm the intestine. I was never a tea drinker ( and technically these are not "tea" but herbs ) but I have grown to like and rely on them. Peppermint is an antispasmodic but if you have heartburn stay away from it. Also, a heating pad or hot water bottle works too. I have been told that the heat producing patches for sore muscles work well though I have not tried them. Also magnesium helps to relax muscles so you may also stop the twitching in the leg and arm ( I get that too though I think that's anxiety because of all the #$!?* i've been through witht he IBS tyhis past year. Beware though, too much magnesium can cause diarrhea. Hope this helps. BTW - I am new here too but whoever this FLUX guy is doesn't belong here with people who are truly trying to help one another.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

A fluttering in the stomach is a classic symptom of stress, irrespective of having IBS.Hey, even Harry Potter occasionally would have intensive butterflies in his stomach (per the written stories), a fluttering discomfort that usually coincided with fear that he had to surmount with courage. Evidently J. K. Rowlings knows something about that feeling also. IBS supposedly does not wake people up from sleep, since the digestive tract supposedly shuts down at night. But I've had nights where I had flatulence all night long and finally just pitched the sheet up under a golf club, since my gas was causing it to intermittently rise anyway (wink).


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:A fluttering in the stomach is a classic symptom of stress, irrespective of having IBS


What's being described here has *nothing* to do with butterflies in the stomach.


----------



## 23196 (Jun 24, 2005)

My sister and I both have IBS and have both experienced this same feeling. I always thought it was gas or something. Anyway, it seems a lot of people have it.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

yip i get it too mary anne, but the doc on here







will tell us were lying i guess hes right eh!!!! aye right!!!


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

For gods sake! Does this bloke never give up! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Fluttery feeling in the stomach! YES IT IS STRESS - WORRYING - PANICKING ETC. I get it before I go to the dentist. It's called Butterflies for a reason Flux! Grrrr. OK, it's probably not a direct symptom of IBS, but it leads to IBS, as panicking brings the symptoms on! We get sooooo many different feeling sometimes it's hard to describe them, but I see this as perhaps a nervous condition? Worrying about things can make the stomach 'turn' like, Oh my god, I've just realised I didnt lock the front door and I'm 60 miles from home sort of feeling!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Fluttery feeling in the stomach! YES IT IS STRESS - WORRYING - PANICKING ETC. I get it before I go to the dentist. It's called Butterflies for a reason Flux!


*What's being described by JustBill has nothing to do with butterflies*


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh get a life and leave us alone, we get you don't agreed with us, and we dont care!


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

Whoa...the "red letters' are out. Seriously Flux, you never post your own question....you only try to correct people. People like you induce IBS symptoms for some people!


----------



## 18170 (Aug 2, 2005)

I've been having that "twitch" in my lower left abdomen for about 2 weeks now! On and off- it was actually making me feel nauseous and like I was gonna pass out yesterday- it just feels so GROSS! I'm not having any of my IBS symptoms at the moment- just a little stopped up, but not badly! I wonder what would do it? You'd swear to God there was a baby in there kicking if I didn't now better! You can actually SEE it moving! Though it looks almost like it's being pulled IN instead of pushed OUT.So weird- I guess it's just a muscle twitch?? Though it makes the tummy "gurgle" a little too.


----------



## 13903 (May 20, 2005)

internal kicking, i get it. why don't the frigging doctors investigate these occurances? They occur in every digestive patient at one time.


----------



## 13903 (May 20, 2005)

people also get an anxiety type feeling AFTER excreting. doctors should investigate also.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:internal kicking, i get it. why don't the frigging doctors investigate these occurances? They occur in every digestive patient at one time.


Probably because almost no one else is complaining other than JustBill and cvoorhees.


> quoteeople also get an anxiety type feeling AFTER excreting. doctors should investigate also


If you mean the butterfly sensation, I'd agree that is common and should be investigated since we don't know what that is either, but how would it be done? There'd have to be a way to make it happen in a laboratory environment.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Used to have a patient where I worked that complained of a throbbing or pulsating sensation in his 'stomach.' He was miserable and claimed he couldn't even sleep with the sensation. He was sent to a GI Dr. who could find nothing causing the problem. The patient ended up being given valium and ambien so he could sleep.


----------



## 17280 (Aug 2, 2005)

I have something very similar. I've been calling it an abdomen spasm. I've had it for over a month, it's painless, doesn't accompany any other symptoms(gas, constipation, ect), and I CAN see it even through clothes...(well tight fitting ones anyway). I was just searching the net trying to find out what I have and I stumbled upon this board. I also found this other Q&A site that descibed my condition to a T, but the answer went off on a tangent. see for yourself:http://www.medhelp.org/forums/gastro/archive/691.htmlIt's good top see that others have this as well.


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Bill, About 8 yrs ago I had a similar feeling as if something in abdomen was jumping only when I lay down. Then I had a small swelling upper left abdomen. Docs could not find anything. but one doc said might be a hernia. Do you have any back problems? sounds like it could be a nerve pinched since you mention other parts of body. Joann


----------

